# &

## admin



----------

-  :))
  ,  :20          .    :   ?
  ,   ))

----------


## rasta-koy

,               ,      ,     ,            ... 
     ,    ,      -,   ,  ,         ...  ,            ,   ...  ,  -???

----------


## Ihor

> -  :))
>   ,  :20          .    :   ?
>   ,   ))

    ,     ,            20     

> ,               ,      ,     ,            ... 
>      ,    ,      -,   ,  ,         ...  ,            ,   ...  ,  -???

    ,    ,   ...

----------


## sharasha

!    !!!

----------


## vladd

> ,    ,      -,   ,  ,         ...

  ** !
      ...    2-  .   

> ,            ,   ...  ,  -???

   "  ܺ".

----------


## sharasha

, !   ?    !    .        ,  .
 ,   .    ,  .  

> ,            ,   ...

      ,    -  ,   )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,    -  ,   )))

        ,     ,  ,         :- ))
---
     :- ))

----------


## sharasha

*rasta-koy*, , ,   ,    .       ,    .)))

----------


## Gonosuke

- ! )))         )))

----------

> ,     ,            20  
>   ,    ,   ...

   /          ,  .
       2010/2011    .                 )))))))   

> - ! )))         )))

    )). -  .        )

----------


## Gonosuke

-     ))) 
          :   http://exhaust-systems.com.ua/index....&catid=6&id=47 
         ))))

----------

. , :)
       :))

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

      .   ...  ,   -   ))))) 
       "Lada".   ,  .   ()     ,    . 
           ,  ,        ))) 
  "Lada"    -        .     ,  .  
..   ,     "Lada"    -1.            ,    ,         ))

----------


## sharasha

> ,  .

   

> "Lada"    -        .     ,  .

          .     !)))
ֳ           ?))     "      -  !)))

----------


## Gonosuke

> .     !)))

          ))    ,    ,   ...   

> "      -  !)))

  ,  ,         ,   .  20       3-4  .

----------

